# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Cultivos Industriales  Cuatro cultivos podrían reemplazar al arroz en Piura

## Bruno Cillóniz

Sondean cuáles generarían mayor rentabilidad.  _Se trata del maíz amarillo, banano orgánico, algodón y maracuyá. La idea surgió en un curso en el que participaron unos 250 agricultores del Valle del Chira._   *Por:* Redacción   *Lima, 17, Noviembre (Agraria.pe)* El maíz amarillo, el banano orgánico, el algodón y el maracuyá podrían reemplazar al arroz en Piura, la región que más produce este cereal en Perú.  
La opción de sustituir las plantaciones de arroz fue propuesta en el curso Identificación de cultivos de alto rendimiento económico en el Valle del Chira, organizado por la empresa Sucroalcolera del Chira SA.  
Las necesidades de consumo en los mercados nacionales e internacionales han variado, por lo cual es necesario generar un cambio en los cultivos tradicionales como es el caso del arroz, el cual aún se cultiva en gran escala por los productores del Valle del Chira a pesar de no aportar la misma rentabilidad en comparación a otros productos agrícolas, explica la empresa productora de etanol a partir de caña de azúcar en una nota de prensa.  
En el curso, al que asistieron unos 250 hombres de campo y estudiantes de la zona, también se planteó la necesidad de crear asociaciones agrícolas para hacer más eficiente el uso de sus recursos e incorporar nuevas tecnologías.  
Sólo el 40% del maíz amarillo usado para abastecer a la industria avícola nacional es producido localmente. El 60% se importa de EEUU y Argentina. En ese sentido, según el gerente general de Agro Market Chavín S.R.L, Javier Zamudio Paredes, presente en el curso, Perú requeriría producir unas 2 millones 500 mil toneladas por año para satisfacer al sector aves.  
El banano orgánico puede aprovechar las condiciones agroclimáticas de la región piurana y la demanda asegurada de mercados como EE.UU, Inglaterra, Japón, Bélgica, Alemania, Holanda, Reino Unido e Irlanda. 
En cuanto al algodón, refirieron que frente al arroz y usando tecnologías menores, medianas y altas, se puede obtener un 50%, 80% y hasta 100% de rentabilidad. Además, su precio podría ser 200% mayor en el mercado internacional.  
Señalaron que las plantas de maracuyá poseen un período de vida de entre 3 y 5 años y que unos 40 países lo consumen por su cantidad de nutrientes. Además, Perú es uno de los cuatro únicos productores mundiales junto a Brasil, Colombia y Ecuador.   *Arroz: precios y superficie* 
El precio del arroz cayó en el último mes un 5,64%, según la variación porcentual acumulada del último mes, de acuerdo con datos de Bloomberg. Anteayer el quintal cotizó en Chicago US$ 14.05, lo que representó una disminución de 2,06% en su precio diario.  
De enero a septiembre de este año la producción de arroz a nivel nacional también cayó: sumó S/. 848,2 millones (2,4 millones TM) es decir una caída del 4,8% respecto al período anterior.  
Según estadísticas del Ministerio de Agricultura (MINAG) la superficie sembrada en la campaña 2010-2011 (julio a agosto) será de 59,7 mil Has en todo el país. En Piura, que es la región donde más se siembra, con un 27,6% del área nacional, se estima que el área de cultivos alcanzará 16,5 mil Has. Esto equivale a un 3,9% mayor de superficie respecto del mismo período el año pasado, cuando alcanzaron 15,9 mil.   *DATO*  
- El curso fue realizado en el distrito de Ignacio Escudero, Piura.  
- El Valle del Chira posee 35 mil Has.Temas similares: Artículo: Producción de arroz cáscara se incrementó por mayor cosecha en Arequipa, Piura y San Martín Artículo: Producción de arroz cáscara aumentó en 37.6 % por cosechas en Lambayeque, Piura y San Martín Artículo: Exportaciones maderables peruanas podrían sumar US$ 1,500 millones en próximos cuatro años Artículo: INIA liberará en Piura nueva variedad de arroz especial para la costa peruana Perú ha tecnificado cerca de 50,000 hectáreas para cultivos en los últimos cuatro años

----------


## jjbaraybar

A veces es lamentable leer este tipo de reportes que lo que mas hacen es causar alarmas que no tienen justificación. Todo el mundo tiene derecho a opinar, pero yo creo que si viene de un medio profesional como es la fuente "Agraria", creo que primero deberían revisar bien antes de publicar este tipo de noticias, y lo digo por las siguientes razones: 
1.- El documento dice "Según estadísticas del Ministerio de Agricultura (MINAG) la superficie sembrada en la campaña 2010-2011 (julio a agosto) será de 59,7 mil Has en todo el país" .... y no se si tuvieron en cuenta de que en el Peru durante muchos an~os se ha venido sembrando entre 250 y hasta mas de 300 hectareas de arroz a nivel nacional. Como es que 59.5 mil Ha van a ser sembradas en la campan~a 2010-2011 ? Seria bueno revisar esta informacion. 
2.- Para plantear esta idea de que "Cuatro cultivos podrían reemplazar al arroz en piura..." la pregunta seria, sobre todo la gente que conoce bien de los rendimientos actuales del arroz en la zona norte del Peru (a partir de La Libertad hacia arriba), Cuales son los rendimientos actuales del arroz por Ha. y Cuales son los rendimientos actuales por Ha del Algodon, del Maiz Amarillo, del Banano, etc.. 
3.- Para reemplazar la siembra de arroz en Piura, cultivo que generacion tras generacion ha sido el icono del agricultura, se tiene que ir mas alla de la tendencia de precios, de demanda internacional, de los mercados internaciones...y con eso me quiero referir a la tendencia tradicional que tiene el agricultor en la zona y que sera muy dificil cambiarla. Con decirles que en el an~o 1988, 1989 en Piura y la zona norte del Peru los rendimientos del arroz por Ha eran mediocres, con las justas se llegaba a las 3 Tn/Ha, hoy en dia hay zonas en todo el Peru que tienen unos rendimientos que no se ha visto en otros cultivos, por ejemplo Camana tienen hasta mas de 14 Tn/ Ha, La Libertad 15 Tn/Ha , Piura 7.7 a 8 Tn / Ha , eso no ha visto en ningun otro cultivo, saltar de 3 Tn / Ha a 8 Tn /Ha , imaginense que significa eso para el producto arrocero (muy aparte de que si el precio baja o sube) 
Mi punto de vista ha sido el de rendimiento por Ha, los precios de los commodities (algodon, maiz, banano) pueden fluctuar diariamente y de manera muy pronunciada, pero los rendimientos que a traves de los an~os se han venido mejorando con investigacion, con buenas practicas , con mejores tecnologias, eso tiende a mejorar. 
Sldos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimado jjbaraybar: 
Quiero agradecerte por haber opinado de esa manera acerca de este tema; no porque tengas razón o no la tengas, sino porque has opinado con criterio personal y has mostrado el otro lado de la moneda Y es gracias a este tipo de comentarios que los usuarios de los foros -en este caso de AgroFórum.pe- pueden tomar sus propias decisiones. Así que resumiendo, lo más importante es opinar con argumentos, que podrán ser válidos para algunos, pero seguramente no para todos. 
Como yo no escribo esas noticias, ni estoy en capacidad de decirle a nadie qué sembrar o qué no sembrar; la publiqué porque pensé -y todavía pienso- que la información puede ser útil para alguien. Sin embargo -vaya sorpresa- resultó una noticia susceptible de crítica desde tu punto de vista; así que te vuelvo a agradecer por haber opinado con criterio y argumentos, siguiendo lo que tu razón indica. Además, algunas críticas sirven para mejorar. 
Saludos; y espero que empiecen a contrastarse distintos temas -así como éste- para que sea más fácil para ustedes tomar decisiones :Wink:  
PD: Pasaré tu comentario a los directores, ya que en Agraria.pe lamentablemente no se puede opinar.

----------


## lugarte

Iba a postear la acotación 1 de jjbabaybar, en la que se menciona que según el MINAG las has de arroz sembradas a nivel nacional son algo de 59 mil. Sin embargo, en su publicación "Intención de Siembras de Cultivos 2010/2011" se aclara el panorama: Son 381 619 has de arroz que se esperan se siembren entre Agosto de 2010 y Julio de 2011.   http://www.minag.gob.pe/orientacion-...e-siembra.html Abrir el pdf "Intenciones Capitulo I" Ver página 8. 
Hay que tener cuidado con las cifras.

----------


## lelescano

Efectivamente,tener cuidado con los números y con las expectativas.El maracuya despues de buenas expectativas y ahora con area sembrada considerable en Lambayeque y Ancash,el precio está por el suelo.El Maíz tambien ha progresado mucho con el ingreso de nuevos híbridos y practicas agronómicas(comenzando por densidad de siembras y fertilizaciónes correctas en cantidad y oportunidad).La restricción es hasta cierto punto, el clima ,que incide en el rendimiento(mayor respiración de las plantas)y las plagas.Es conocido la sugerencia Piurana"Tener cuidado de sembrar Maíz en meses con "erre"(Enero,Febrero.......).por la alta incidencia de plagas ya que coincide con los meses "más vivos" de agricultura intensiva.Algunos pensarán en el uso de control químico, el asunto en sí, es que existen reinfestaciones, en especial de Spodoptera o Prodenia en momentos de floración de la planta que complica las aplicaciones y el efecto de pesticidas.
El Banano puede ser una buena apuesta,pero no para el bajo Piura,por el problema de Filtraciones.
Respecto al arroz,efectivamente,en el Bajo Piura se ha posesionado muy bien,porque es un cultivo que tiene financiamiento y porque se ha creado una especie de agroindustria,a partir de la desaparición de los grandes molinos y la emergencia de pequeños molinos que sostiene la economía rural..difícil sería sacarlo,como contraparte,mas que pensar en eliminarlo se debería intensificar la construcción de drenes para que se permita la rotación de cultivos.Los rendimientos han mejorado mucho igualmente por el mejoramiento de variedades y fertilizaciones.Respecto a los Rendimientos,habría que acotar que Arequipa ofrece mayor fotoperiodo,algo se exagera para la Libertad..pero si es cierto que Piura aún tiene un techo para crecer en rendimiento por ha.El problema del arroz,es la "usura" y el destino de las utilidades (molinos y comerciantes) por lo que no genera bienestar para los agricultores.

----------

